# Who's Going to the York Meet?



## Guest (Mar 26, 2017)

With just over a month till the Halls open for business, who is planning on making the trip to the best train show known to mankind?

Elizabeth has surgery this coming Wednesday, but she should be well enough to make the trip if all goes well. The York Meet is such a priority for us that she is determined to be ready to go.

Hope to see a lot of our MTF members there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'll be there, trying to sell enough stuff to afford all the stuff I buy.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> With just over a month till the Halls open for business, who is planning on making the trip to the best train show known to mankind?
> 
> Elizabeth has surgery this coming Wednesday, but she should be well enough to make the trip if all goes well. The York Meet is such a priority for us that she is determined to be ready to go.
> 
> Hope to see a lot of our MTF members there.


Hope all goes well with her surgery.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks Spence. I will tell her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2017)

John, you are a fixture at eh York Meet. Would not be the same without you.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Sue and I will be there!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I will be there on Thursday.

Waiting to hear who will be speaking at the MTF dinner.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2017)

Coming soon, Craig.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I will be there. Tell Elizabeth get well soon.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't plan to right now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We're going to miss you Lee, I sure hope you get back in the near future.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Be there Wednesday PM. Austin says that he is coming and possibly his brother Logan.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2017)

*Lee, you sure will be missed.* So many of our members enjoyed meeting you when you served as our Guest Speaker.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Lynley and I will be there Wednesday afternoon through Saturday closing. 

Brian, we both wish Elizabeth well with her surgery. She will be in our prayers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks Brian, hopefully it all goes well.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm a hopeful! Just depends on the old work schedule. Yeah. Not retired yet. LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

*I'm a hopeful! Just depends on the old work schedule.*

WOW, this would be terrific if you can make the trip.


----------



## Volphin (Dec 7, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *I'm a hopeful! Just depends on the old work schedule.*
> 
> WOW, this would be terrific if you can make the trip.


The ONLY York meet I can even think about attending is in the Spring. Fall is a no-go due to my commitments to 100 awesome marching band kids.  I'm a full time roadie!


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I will be there for an hour or two Friday afternoon. Our plans changed, so we'll be in Lancaster. I will make the trek solo, and I'll try to meet as many folks as I can. I'll be talking to Andre for a bit about plans to produce a model of the CNJ Ashley yard tower. Good luck to Elizabeth on her procedure Brian.
Don


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks Don.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I'll be there for sure. Probably get to York Monday or Tuesday. Good luck with the Mrs. surgery Brian.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Dr. Condro. Calling Dr. Condro. Where are you??!!


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Currently out West in Reno, don't think I can turn around quickly enough to get back East to York.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2017)

Look forward to meeting you Denny. Thanks for the best wishes for Elizabeth. I will share this with her.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Best of luck to Elisabeth, Brian. 

I will not be at York.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of the guys that helped me get started in O are going to York.
For a brief period of time I thought about going. Would have been great to meet
you guys. Then reality set in. I looked up how far York was from Missouri. Its over
800 miles. In my younger days it would not be a problem. At present my road trips
are limited to 400 to 500 miles. I checked airfare. More than I want to spend. So I
am just telling you the thought was there. Sounds like a great train show also. You
guys have a blast.

Almost forgot, wishing the best to Elizabeth.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

As always I'll be there Thursday and Friday. I might come down on Saturday too? Friend and my brother wants to come on Friday and Saturday because it is open to the public. 
I'll be at the dinner on Thursday night too. Hopefully I'll remember the Picture on Friday at noon?
Good Luck to ELIZABETH on the surgery. She has to get the pitching arm ready for baseball season.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Same here Brian. 

The first two things I going to do on Thursday when the halls open is go to Miller signs and Z-Stuff. Then start my quest for another Legacy engine and maybe some MTH Milwaukee Road passenger cars to go with the three full vista dome MTH MR cars I have. Friday and Saturday I'm going to stay near the booth since it will be open to the public and Bob might get swamped. You'd be surprised how many people walk up at one time looking to buy videos.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Traindiesel said:


> Dr. Condro. Calling Dr. Condro. Where are you??!!



 Working my rear off! 
It's been a very busy 12 weeks since January 1.

I will be there Weds through Friday night. Unfortunately, I have a dinner in Baltimore on Thursday night.

More details later. 

Peter


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

the best for Elizabeth!

We will be there as usual.

AG.


----------



## daschnoz (Dec 12, 2016)

I'll be there spending my kids' college money... and at dinner too.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Brian

Max sends his best wishes for Elizabeth's speedy recovery!









Peter


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I said earlier I will not be going to York. This year is just sort of snuck up on me - we just had so much on our plate here that I had not thought about it. 

I never go to the actual York meet - no need, I spent all my money without it, but I will look at driving up for the dinner, if I can work it out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee, it's fun just to walk around and see the variety of stuff offered.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2017)

Best Wishes to Elizabeth for a full and speedy recovery!

Jennifer and I will be attending the Spring Meet including the MTF Dinner Thursday Evening and the Group Photo on Friday at Noon. Looking forward to it!

Emile


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> Best Wishes to Elizabeth for a full and speedy recovery!
> 
> Jennifer and I will be attending the Spring Meet including the MTF Dinner Thursday Evening and the Group Photo on Friday at Noon. Looking forward to it!
> 
> Emile


I pretty sure I'll be at the dinner with a guest. I'll have to watch the time for the group photo so you won't have to photo shop me in this time Emile.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Lee, it's fun just to walk around and see the variety of stuff offered.


Well, yes, but not when you know you are afflicted with a serious addiction that makes you want all of it!

I've seen many a model locomotive I did not really like, but for some reason, never one I didn't think I should own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks guys for your best wishes for Elizabeth. Her surgery was this morning and it was a complete success. Her left shoulder should be as new again. She is home and in not too much pain.

The York Meet looks good as she should be just fine to go.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Thanks guys for your best wishes for Elizabeth. Her surgery was this morning and it was a complete success. Her left shoulder should be as new again. She is home and in not too much pain.
> 
> The York Meet looks good as she should be just fine to go.


I am so very glad it worked out well, PTC. Surgery is never Routine, no matter how confident the doctors seem. Nice to have it over with and know she is on the mend. 

If I can I will get up to the MTF dinner. Not a great week for that, unfortunately, but I'm trying.still don't plan to go shopping in the halls, though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great news about Elizabeth, love to hear surgery success stories, makes me think if I ever need it, there's hope. 

We look forward to seeing you both at York.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Glad to hear the good news Brian. Home today is wonderful. Prayers answered.


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> Well, yes, but not when you know you are afflicted with a serious addiction that makes you want all of it!
> 
> I've seen many a model locomotive I did not really like, but for some reason, never one I didn't think I should own.


Lee, it's soooo much easier to give in. You're already a TCA member so you can easily walk through and see all the tremendous trains. It will be just fine. No reason to worry. Just let go of your concerns and join us in the Orange Hall. It feels much better to enjoy it than to fight it for no reason. You know you really want to. Bring as much money as you can and don't worry about anything for now.



Passenger Train Collector said:


> Thanks guys for your best wishes for Elizabeth. Her surgery was this morning and it was a complete success. Her left shoulder should be as new again. She is home and in not too much pain.
> 
> The York Meet looks good as she should be just fine to go.


Great news Brian! We hope Elizabeth feels better every day, and we'll see you both at the Meet.

Tell Lee how wonderful it feels to be around all those trains. All your problems fade away and never return.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

Glad to hear everything went well with Elizabeth. I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

That's great news Brian.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2017)

Elizabeth had a very good night and she is even better this morning. She is delighted that the surgeon did not have to go the more radical route because she is so looking forward to the York Meet and greeting all of you. Looks good!!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We look forward to seeing her as well at York. You don't think we look forward to seeing you there, right? 

Just kidding Brian.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Good news BRIAN. Glad ELIZABETH surgery was a success. Rememeber NO CURVE BALLs, . Gotta do the rehab first.
Glad all is good.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Great New Brian!!
Please give our greetings to Elizabeth.

Andre.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Great news, Brian!! 
Hard to believe we both have to drive 600+ miles to see each other when we live less than an hour's drive apart. Something to work on!!


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Brian, I am glad to hear that Elizabeth's surgery went well. I wish her well and a quick recovery. 

I do want to make a trip to York meet sometime. I have thought about this Fall but I will have to see if that is possible in a few months from now. It would be a pleasure to meet you and many others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2017)

Elizabeth had a wonderful night and slept through. Shoulder pain is much better this morning. Thanks to all of you for your best wishes. 

John, we will catch up with you soon.We have to see that new bridge installed.


----------



## PRRRunner (Feb 7, 2016)

So very glad to hear Elizabeth is doing so well. Looks like all our prayers were answered.

I will be there Wednesday night (DCS Meeting) through Friday. I will also make the LUG meeting Friday.

When I met you at York last time I was trying to catch a friend who was leaving for home and had something I needed. This time if we meet we should have more time to talk.

Unfortunately Jan will be on a weekend bicycle ride with our club, so she'll miss out on hopefully a great time.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

York plans may be changing again. Initially, Theresa and I planned to go on Friday, then stay at my sister's and spend the Saturday at the inner harbor. Plan B, head to the Lancaster are with friends, and I would sneak off to York sometime Friday afternoon solo. Plan C, Theresa and I may come down on Thursday, possibly attend the MTF dinner, and then stay a my sister's Friday night , and head to Lancaster to meet up with our friends. I'm waiting on a decision from the CEO, AKA Theresa.
Don


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Elizabeth had a very good night and she is even better this morning. She is delighted that the surgeon did not have to go the more radical route because she is so looking forward to the York Meet and greeting all of you. Looks good!!!!!



Fantastic!
Peter


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks guys. Getting better by the day. She is very motivated to make the York Meet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's nice when a surgery goes better than expected.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2017)

We are very thankful that it went so well. Huge improvement today.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Mrs Elizabeth is tough. Comes from those Main winters and shoveling snow ten months a year, chopping and bringing in firewood, and trying to keep PTC straight. &#55357;&#56846;

Glad that she is doing well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2017)

*and trying to keep PTC straight*

That's a full time job in itself.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

If anyone is still looking for a hotel room in York, try the Days Inn. I just booked an extra room there last night as we will have family traveling with us this time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2017)

Little over three weeks and we will be there.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I will not be going. I hope to go to my first one in the fall. I'm not worried about buying anything, I just want to look at everything and visit with friends.

Brian, I'm praying that Elisabeth has a speedy recovery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Mark Boyce said:


> I will not be going. I hope to go to my first one in the fall. I'm not worried about buying anything, I just want to look at everything and visit with friends.
> 
> Brian, I'm praying that Elisabeth has a speedy recovery!
> 
> ...


That's like walking into a donut shop and saying your not going to eat any.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Denny, Ha ha, that is good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Theresa does not want to go to York at all, sop Thursday is out, and visiting my sister is out, as is going to the dinner on Thursday night. I will be heading over by myself from the Lancaster area some time on Friday afternoon, and then rejoining my wife and friends in the evening. The only folks I may see are those I've met before or recognize.
Don


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

DON,
I have remembered to go to the photo shoot on Friday at noon. I hope to see you there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

laz57 said:


> DON,
> I have remembered to go to the photo shoot on Friday at noon. I hope to see you there.:thumbsup:


George,
I'll be at the Shady Maple in East Earl about the time the photo is being taken, but maybe I'll bump into you in the late afternoon.
Don


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Laz57 at the group photo??*

Laz57, Although I do not know personally and only know you from your posts in various threads, but I think there should be a "POLL" put up to see if you FINALLY make the photo op, on time, and don't need to be photoshopped into the actual photo.......ROFLMAO!!!!

Are there any takers as to he makes it or misses it again???


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

teledoc said:


> Laz57, Although I do not know personally and only know you from your posts in various threads, but I think there should be a "POLL" put up to see if you FINALLY make the photo op, on time, and don't need to be photoshopped into the actual photo.......ROFLMAO!!!!
> 
> Are there any takers as to he makes it or misses it again???


 say he makes it this time. Maybe Laz, you can give me your number, and I can call to remind you?
Don


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

laz57 said:


> DON,
> I have remembered to go to the photo shoot on Friday at noon. I hope to see you there.:thumbsup:


I forgot last year and Emile photo shopped me in the picture.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

DennyM said:


> I forgot last year and Emile photo shopped me in the picture.


Denny, maybe you should give me your number too; I can be the official reminder!
Don


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Don F said:


> Denny, maybe you should give me your number too; I can be the official reminder!
> Don


I'm usually in the Orange Hall. Just come by the TM video booth. If I'm not there my friend Bob can get me on the Walkie Talkie.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

teledoc said:


> Laz57, Although I do not know personally and only know you from your posts in various threads, but I think there should be a "POLL" put up to see if you FINALLY make the photo op, on time, and don't need to be photoshopped into the actual photo.......ROFLMAO!!!!
> 
> Are there any takers as to he makes it or misses it again???


I'm in. Maybe yes and maybe no? My mind is on the blink sometimes with all the distractions in the Orange Hall.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Don F said:


> say he makes it this time. Maybe Laz, you can give me your number, and I can call to remind you?
> Don



DON,
I'm still one of THOSE GUYZ that don't have NO CELL PHONE.. Maybe next year?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Laz, I'm pulling for you, but my gut tells me you are going to forget, and need to have Emile photoshop you, with DennyM


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

laz57 said:


> I'm in. Maybe yes and maybe no? My mind is on the blink sometimes with all the distractions in the Orange Hall.


My mind is on the blink pretty much all the time.:goofball:


----------

